# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kush do me lujt CounTeR-Strike  me 5-çen time ??

## SiLv3r

Hi aLL ! Me rop shpije e dini qe jeni llastu shume ju me?! duhet me ju rraf ihere keq fare qe mos ta hapni mo gojen...pranej e hapa ene ket tem qe kush kujto se di me lujt t`flasi me mu ose SmOkeR . 
Hajt pra se ju pres qe t`shkruni 

m0nster

----------


## Amarildo_18

ku jeton ti lale ne belgjik?

----------


## SiLv3r

Jo mer ca belgjike...ne tirane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SiLv3r

Sa frik qe paskeni me shkrujt mer amon :P Mire qe ju dridhen duret kur dilni para..ne Cs dmth po ene ktu me shkrujt....Ncnnncncncnnc

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

*Per me lujt hyr ktu
213.202.245.163:27015
por une kam disa probleme spo mund me hy sepse spo me ben Crack/Serial*

----------


## SiLv3r

Hotel-MadriD e di se si o puna ?! ket tem e kam hap me lujt vetem mrena tiranes sepse s`ja vle me lujt ne internet se 1- Fps 30 2 - ping 120 3 - nuk luhet fare . Kshuqe ti po pate deshire me bo nai 5 vs 5 hec n`tirane ene lujm kur dhe ku te duash ti  :buzeqeshje: 
Hajt pra ...

----------


## REJDI

Hajde hajde , paska plas serioziteti ketu mer jahu..

silver hajde mer daku , me nxirr 5-shen tate ketu , te nxjerr dhe un timen pastaj , dhe i fusim nja 3 pista ke topNET.

Per cdo gje me kontakto se u bo boz ky muhabet , kena nja 1 vit qe flasim per nje mini kampionat.

REJDI

----------


## SiLv3r

> Hajde hajde , paska plas serioziteti ketu mer jahu..
> 
> silver hajde mer daku , me nxirr 5-shen tate ketu , te nxjerr dhe un timen pastaj , dhe i fusim nja 3 pista ke topNET.
> 
> Per cdo gje me kontakto se u bo boz ky muhabet , kena nja 1 vit qe flasim per nje mini kampionat.
> 
> REJDI


Rejdo ma ha menia se me lujt Cs me ekipin tat s`ja vle fare  :buzeqeshje:  , hajt mo e zejm se bim dakort me lujt...Hecni ju k`nej ka NucleaR pse me ardh ne ke ju ?

Ekipi im eshte ky : _NucleaR ' DTk <SiLveR-Fox> , NucleaR ' DTk <SmOkeR> , NucleaR ' DTk <JuniOr.m> , NucleaR ' DTk <ViRuS> , NucleaR ' DTk <SpOrTsMaN>_

Ju mirpres Rejdo .

----------


## REJDI

hehehehhe

Jeni ju me te medhenj , hajde ju i her ketej , pastaj vijm ne atje , nqs je dakort me kontakto, dhe kur ta mbarojm lojen , hec thuj ketu eshte kot me lujt me ekipin tat !  :shkelje syri: 


REJDI

----------


## Gerdi

Hahahahhahaha Rejdo e paske morr seriozisht  fare ti lale  :buzeqeshje:  Megjitese e di qe 5-cja jone o e mire :P Une kom 3 muaj pa lujt CS :P

nejse hajde se shofim e bojme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SiLv3r

Shkoni re se lat nom...akoma se keni kuptu qe s`vleni as 1 lek ??

----------


## REJDI

Silver : Ke nja 3 vjet qe flet kshtu daku ?!

KE lujt noj her me mu ti ?qe flet tere tangardhik ?! Hajde pra ke topneti ti mjeshtri , dhe lujm , mos derdellis kot ketu !

REJDI

----------


## VeRcEtTi

PO mer per punen e ndeshjes e lejme ndonje dite ju tek Net 1 ne tek AzTeCa edhe flasim e bejm ok? Me then te drejten nuk ju kam pa si luani prandaj sflas por pas ndeshjes FORUMI prape hapur do jete apo jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ferdinandi

Silver...Me verte edhe une te kom pa qe bo shume tangerllik... :shkelje syri: 
Ke  1 vs 1 Awp...Me ca te dush siper...Ke nova,net1,...ku te dush lale

Je i mirepritur...

----------


## NucleaR`V1RuS

Per awp po me lale me sa lek te dush.... Ti shoku kur hysha une dhe silveri me ekipin tone ke nova2 u cojshin te gjithe ne kome ere, ene sa u futshim ne masakra dilshin te gjithe jasht... pyt i her anej per ekipin NucleaR ' DTk ene folim bashke okz.... 

Haha jane bo te gjithe mjeshtra Cs... Ju dje keni kap mouse me dore... Ene ti Rejdo e di shume mire qe ekipit tim ska mond qe i del para... ok cuna... ti i awp fol me sa lek siper e do i tek e tek ene folim prap mos kij merak... kurse me silverin luj me lek me na i pist aimi si psh na i aim_map... ok cuna hajd se folim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## NucleaR`V1RuS

Ej se harrova po deshet pysni i her ke net1 ose ke azt kush i eliminoj ne kampionat ke inferno... hahahaha 
Jeni shume dobet ju mer cuna per nivelin tone. ok

----------


## REJDI

Nqs vendosni te vini ke topNET lujm ! 

Me respekt,
REJDI

----------


## Davius

Edhe une dua te luaj, nese vertet vendosni te luani, me tregoni me PM dhe luajm, do thirim edhe Viganin dhe te bejme nje loje te bukur.

Ah cka ka me luajt  thika, offfff offff

Une dua te behem me Rejdin lol

----------


## viganv

> Edhe une dua te luaj, nese vertet vendosni te luani, me tregoni me PM dhe luajm, do thirim edhe Viganin dhe te bejme nje loje te bukur.
> 
> Ah cka ka me luajt  thika, offfff offff
> 
> Une dua te behem me Rejdin lol


Me gjith qef po ende skan caktu dat e ore

Megjithese une nuk mund te vi tek Top net pasi jam ne kosove ia bejme disi...qe te hy edhe une ne loje

----------


## VeRcEtTi

> Per awp po me lale me sa lek te dush.... Ti shoku kur hysha une dhe silveri me ekipin tone ke nova2 u cojshin te gjithe ne kome ere, ene sa u futshim ne masakra dilshin te gjithe jasht... pyt i her anej per ekipin NucleaR ' DTk ene folim bashke okz.... 
> 
> Haha jane bo te gjithe mjeshtra Cs... Ju dje keni kap mouse me dore... Ene ti Rejdo e di shume mire qe ekipit tim ska mond qe i del para... ok cuna... ti i awp fol me sa lek siper e do i tek e tek ene folim prap mos kij merak... kurse me silverin luj me lek me na i pist aimi si psh na i aim_map... ok cuna hajd se folim




O NucleaR me te rrejt kot ste kam pa si lu por meqe thu ti po te besojme per momentin  :buzeqeshje:  Meqe qenke i mire per awp ''mix-in'' tek AztecA e ke rraf ? se une ate e di qe eshte i pakapshem ne awp!

----------

